# Colt Grand National "questions"



## tero1947 (Jan 20, 2009)

I recently purchased a very nice 70" Colt Grand National recurve bow from a friend. The bow is like new and it is in the origonal colt soft case that is suffering a bit from age. It also came with a 2' stableizer, looks like it is stainless with a chrome ball on the end. The bow has a Merrill sight bar, however the sight is missing. The s/n on the bow is C556-00xx (don't want to give it all for security reasons) It is a 36# - 28" My friend said he couldn't remember exactly when he bought it but thinks it was somewhere between 1954 & 1961. 
Now for the questions: 
Does anyone know what year this was made? 
What is the value of this bow? 
Where could I get parts for this sight?
Any other comments or information would be greatly appreciated.
Terry


----------



## anythingoutdoors (Jan 12, 2009)

Security reasons  It isn't a gun dude...

Colt didn't start marketing private label bows until 1961 and did so under the "Colt Firearms" label until about the time your bow was made (middle 1960's).

With holes drilled into the riser for the sight, it won't bring max $$$. It's only worth what someone is willing to pay for it and without an overview of the total condition, it'd be a SWAG at best.


----------

